# Antelope Eaters hunt



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am back from a great weekend of coyote hunting. We didn't see but two coyotes on Saturday and none on Sunday and didn't get a shot on either, but it was a good time none the less. I teamed with my Brother-in-law and his 10 year old son. If nothing else my nephew learned that it is hunting and not killing. Out of 131 teams over two days I think I heard we only killed like 40 coyotes, the number harvested was down considerably. I did manage to win a few prizes in the drawings though. And we certainly put the jeep through a baptism by fire, I didn't get a picture but a friend did so I'll have to see if he can email it to me. I have a 6" lift and 35" tires the roof was nothing but clumps of mud the size of your fist and bigger. Opening a door cleared a 30lb chunk off the nerf bars. The water was over the tires in a few places. It was a lot of fun. We did see elk and antelope, quite a few antelope. We stopped late Saturday and shot a few prairie dogs also.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!. How many yotes did the winning team take? Always good to win prizes!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This hunt has no winning team, at least not in the traditional sense. They give you a red ticket for entering and you get another for each coyote you bring in. Then they do $50 give aways for a 50/50 split, The Mojave sportsmans club keeps 50%. They raffle a gun, bow, and several trips and a lot of gear. Our team won a $50 bill, then my raffle tickets won an ammo box and a call, and a european coyote skull mount with hide.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

sounds like a pretty gun hunt with some neat prizes. I am yet to enter a competition but I am considering it if ones comes up close enough to home.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad you had a good weekend, just getting out with family or friends is a reward in its self. I would suggest you forwarding that yote hide to SB10 and have a nice hat made for yourself or the Misses!!HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of these days I'll get a hide worth saving and do just that. Of the dogs that got checked in at the hunt I was unimpressed with the hides on them, it is still winter there, below freezing every night and the fur was rough IMO.


----------



## Don Martin (Feb 24, 2011)

Guys, here is the final tally. There were 130 teams and 45 coyotes brought in. 35 taken on Saturday, 10 on Sunday, which is always the case as some teams just give up and go home, and those that stay tend to hunt in areas close by, so the coyotes have really "heard the music."

Truly a neat event, had hunters from Nevada and California there. Really appreciate seeing all the hunters out there. Even if we save just one fawn, poult, calf or redd, its worth it for us to put it on.

The final total for prizes went like this. We passed out $2,600 in $50 bills (52) as hunter incentives and 28 prizes as hunter incentives for a total of 80 prizes in that pool. Only those hunters that participated in the actual hunt were eligible for these prizes.

We also sold tickets for a bonus drawing and we had 65 prize bags for that drawing. Everyone in the hunt got one ticket but anyone (including non-hunters) could buy additional tickets for that drawing.

We were supported by all of Arizona's major conservation groups. That included the Wildlife Conservation Council, Arizona Deer Association, Arizona Bowhunters Association, Arizona Antelope Foundation, Arizona Desert Bighorn Sheep Society and the Arizona Elk Society. We also had a lot of other sponsors and donors. It was the largest prize selection we've ever had!

Next year we're going to have Fred Eichler from Predator Nation out here for the hunt and we're gonna raffle him and his camera guy off to a lucky hunter or hunter(s). We're also going move the hunt to March 16 2012 to accommodate Fred's busy schedule. Hope a lot of you can participate.

Thanks again, and we'll see you all in 2012!

Good luck and good hunting!

Don Martin
Hunt Chairman
Antelope Eaters XXII
[email protected]


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like a good time to me. Nice to have the prices spread out keeps everyone happy .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It does seem to keep a larger group happy and with the low entry fee ($25) per team member it covers your two man entry fee.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

oops I did mean this....prizes spread out and a low entry price. It makes it fun and not so serious.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Between the $50 dollar bills and the other prizes I would bet at least 50-60% of the teams won some prize.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And that makes everyone a winner !

Any kids involved besides your nephew ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> And that makes everyone a winner !


Or at least half or so ???

yeah there were a few other kids running around in camo. I don't know if they were actually hunting though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My meaning was that everyone was a winner due to reasonable entry fees.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

yd,
Where is this hunt based? What part of Arizona?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Northern Az. out of Seligman(at the junction of I-40 and RT 66)


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like a great time YD and Don thanks for the report. It's always great to get kids envolved in the outdoors.


----------



## Don Martin (Feb 24, 2011)

One of the prizes donated was an exotic turkey hunt on a private ranch near Seligman for KIDS ONLY! We had about 10 kinds in the draw and yes, they were "hunters" in the event.

Great time, you all ought to come over next year. Besides Fred Eichler of Predator Nation being there, we'll have even more prizes next year!

Thanks to all that came over to help out wildlife.

Don Martin
Hunt Chairman
Antelope Eaters XXII


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a blast Don ! Next year I hope to bring a bit LESS mud home on the Jeep.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I had a blast Don ! Next year I hope to bring a bit LESS mud home on the Jeep.


At least you got to bring the Jeep home!!HA!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun YD. How big is the area its held on?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Areas statewide are open, but they ask that you confine your hunting to areas that contain antelope, which is about all of northern Arizona. The purpose is to kill as many coyotes in the antelope range as possible before they drop their fawns.


----------

